# Slayer tunen...



## arseburn (19. Februar 2008)

Moin liebe Rocky Gemeinde.

Seit einigen Wochen zähle ich mich ebenfalls zu den stolzen Slayer 07 Besitzern und eigentlich bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Rad. Aber wie es halt so ist: Was gut ist kann noch besser werden...aber allein schon wegen dem Spass an der Freud' möchte ich mein Slayer ein wenig tunen. Da ich noch recht neu in der "MTB Szene" bin, würde ich gerne von Euch ein paar Tipps bekommen, was ich verändern sollte. Das ist die momentane Ausstattung:

Rahmen  	   Rocky Mountain FORM 7005 Taperwall Aluminum 19 Zoll
Farbe 	             Kupfer
Gabel 	             MARZOCCHI ALL MTN. 3, 160mm Federweg
Dämpfer 	    FOX FLOAT RP2 CUSTOM VALVED, 152mm Federweg
Steuersatz 	   FSA
Lenker 	             RMB DH RISER 31.8 MM
Vorbau 	            Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel 	              SDG BEL AIR
Sattelstütze 	   RMB 2 Bolt
Bremsen AVID JUICY 3
Bremshebel 	   AVID JUICY 3
Schalthebel 	   SRAM SX5 TRIGGERS
Schaltwerk 	   SRAM X9
Umwerfer 	   SHIMANO LX
Kurbelgarnitur 	   RACE FACE RIDE XC X-TYPE
Innenlager 	    RACE FACE RIDE XC X-TYPE
Pedale 	             SHIMANO PDM520
Kassette 	    SRAM 970
Kette 	             SRAM PC971
Nabe VR 	   SHIMANO M525
Nabe HR 	   SHIMANO M525
Felgen 	            ALEX TD17 bzw. DT Swiss E 540
Speichen 	   DT CHAMPION
Bereifung 	    MINION 2.35

Zur Zeit fahre ich aber mit dem DT Swiss E540 LRS, dem Truvativ Vorbau, so wie den Pedalen von meinem anderen Rad...da ich aber nicht ständig umbauen will, müssen die Parts auch ersetzt werden.
Wie gesagt...Rahmenfarbe ist Kupfer !!! 
Dann legt mal los....vielen Dank im Vorraus. 
Ach ja, ich fahre (noch leichtes) Freeride


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo in der Community...

Also folgendes - es gibt hier einen "New Slayer Thread" und einen "Slayer SXC hread" - Deine Belange können sicher im "New Slayer" bedient werden.

Wäre das Bike meins, würde ich wohl mit einem anderen Laufradsatz, gefolgt von einer anderen Gabel montieren. Das ergibt einen Mehrwert der spürbar ist, in Bezug auf Gewicht, Optik, und Leistungsfähigkeit.
Alle andere, wie Lenker / Vorbau usw tauschen ist dann "eher" Kosmetik. Sicherlich läßt sich aber auch hiermit dann Gewicht sparen.
Das Kupfer ist eine geile Farbe, die MEINER Meinung nach gut mit Weiss oder Orange kommt. Mit Schwarz machst Du aber nie was falsch.
Idee wäre also z.B. ein DT EX1750 LRS mit NobbyNic 2.4". Oder dezenter, CrossMax SX in Grau.
Gabel - FOX 36 TALAS und Thomson Sattelstütze & Vorbau, sowie Next SL Lenker.
Wenn die Kettenblätter mal runter sind, mach Dir entweder ne XT (oder SLX) Kurbel rein, die ist leicht und günstig, oder ne RaceFace Atlas, nicht ganz so leicht, aber schöner  und beim großen e auch güstig zu haben 
Ja, soweit...
Viel Spass mit Deinem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe der Empfehlung von iNSANE! nix mehr hinzuzufügen außer vom EX-1750 LRS würde ich dir abraten wenn du nicht grad ein Leichgewicht bist und dazu noch leichten Freeride fährst. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Foto bei Zeiten einstellen ... vom Bike mein ich  

Edit: Der Crossmax SX scheint mir eine gute Wahl bei deinem Gewicht.


----------



## arseburn (19. Februar 2008)

naja...ich bin ein Leichtgewicht von 95kg  Welchen LRS würdet ihr da empfehlen?
Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Tips

edit: ahh den crossmax sx


----------



## el Lingo (19. Februar 2008)

X-Fusion Vector DH2+ wäre noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Februar 2008)

Auja, den Fox raus, und nen XFUSION rein...das ist sicher nen gute Idee  naja...
Ich denke aber das wesentlich ist gesagt. Ich hab übrigens 90kilo und habe beide LRS gefahren. Beide sind nicht mit meinem DeeMax vergleichbar (oh wunder) und sind okay - aber das lass Dir mal durch de Kopf gehen!


----------



## el Lingo (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die letzte Saison den PVA von X-Fusion gefahren und das auch mehrfach in den Bikeparks, der lief schon sehr gut und trotz des vielen Schlamms. Ich hab den Stahlfederdämpfer noch nicht lange, aber ich denke, auch mit dem wird es keine Probleme geben. X-Fusion wird aktuell definitiv unterschätzt.


----------



## arseburn (19. Februar 2008)

ok....999 â¬ fÃ¼r die Fox 36 Talas R 160 2007 ist echt mal...viel. selbst wenn ich meine 3km gefahrene marzocchi all mountain 3 fÃ¼r vielleicht 200 â¬ loswerde, sind das immer noch 800â¬ fÃ¼r eine fedelgabel !!! huijuijui...
komm ich da nicht mit etwas vergleichbaren gÃ¼nstiger weg?mit der Marzocchi - 66 SL 1 ATA 2007 z.B. ?

@insane
bist du mit deinen 90kg auch den Next SL lenker gefahren? hab bei carbon immernoch ein ungutes gefÃ¼hl...bei einer sattelstÃ¼tze ok, aber bei einem freeridelenker?


----------



## ribisl (20. Februar 2008)

Von ATA Geberln würd ich eher anraten - sind zwar super - aber halt nur wenns funktionieren! Leider kommt es recht oft zu Problemen bei den Dingern. Luftverlust, zu wenig FW, usw.

Ich würd dir ja zu einer Fox 36 VAN RC2 raten, vorallem unter anbetracht, dass du ja FR als Einsatzzweck angibst. Ich vermisse das Absenksytem eigentlich überhaupt nicht, auch auf ewig langen Anstiegen nicht, die Geometrie des Slayers ist ja gsd "recht" kletterfreudig. Und von Perfomance wenns runtergeht bin ich einfach nur begeistert .
Alternativ wäre noch eine MZ 66 RC2 ETA oder so interessant, kriegst auch sicher günstiger als die Fox.


----------



## arseburn (24. Februar 2008)

Bis wieviel mm Gabelfederweg ist der Slayerrahmen eigendlich zugelassen


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2008)

Es gibt ja hier im Forum einige Slayer mit einer 66 drin, also sollten 180mm kein Problem sein. Wo die Obergrenze liegt, kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen. 
Im Zweifel eben mal bei Bikeaction nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (25. Februar 2008)

Hab grad ein Angebot für eine 66er RCV 2007 mit 170mm FW bekommen. 399 ist das ein guter Preis???


----------



## HitTheDirt (1. März 2008)

Schau mal die hier

Marzocchi - Z1 RC2 ETA orange 2007


----------



## Kowalski1 (6. März 2008)

Hier hast Du ein Beispiel, von dem Du vielleicht was abschauen kannst!


----------



## arseburn (6. März 2008)

Sehr schick...vorallem die blau eloxierten "Teile" gefallen. Mittlerweile hab ich schon die Richtung gefunden, in die ich mit dem Bike will. Stand der Dinge ist:






Hab heute noch passende "Spank Chocolate" Griffe angeschraubt. Ich denke, dass ich wie du auch noch ein paar Feinheiten golden eloxieren lasse  Über kurz oder lang kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein X-Fusion Vector DH2+ Dämpfer rein, nachdem man so viel gute davon hört. Über den LRS bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren...und die Farbe davon auch noch nicht.


----------



## Kowalski1 (6. März 2008)

Gold wird bestimmt super passen, aber wer macht so was ?
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und diverse Teile selber Eloxiert.

Ich denke der schwarz/weisse Sattel von SDG, würde super zu den weissen Anbauteilen passen.


----------



## arseburn (6. März 2008)

da gibt es diverse Firmen in Hamburg, die sowas machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2008)

Den Vector DH2+ kann ich empfehlen. Vor allem, wenn Du sehr viel bergab fährst, der ist super sensibel, hat aber kein ProPedal, also wippt es ein wenig beim normalen Fahren. Aber ansprechen ist unglaublich gut bei mir


----------



## arseburn (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass Bergauffahren traditionell viel zu überbewertet wird   Kannst Du mal ein Bild von posten, wo er eingebaut ist?


----------



## el Lingo (8. März 2008)

Hier ist ein Foto vom Dämpfer:


----------



## Shatsho (29. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr mein erstes Mountainbike gekauft. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Federgabel doch irgendwie Schrott ist, wenn es darum geht, bergauf zu fahren 

Jedoch dachte ich mir, ich will mein MTB etwas individueller gestalten. Mein Slayer ist in weiß, die Komponenten wurden noch gar nicht angetastet. 
Die Ausstattung ist folgende:

*[FONT="]Rahmen:[/FONT][/B][FONT="] FORMtm 7005 Aluminium 
Gabel:Marzocchi 55 R 160mm 
Dämpfer:Fox Float RP2 Custom Valved 
Steuersatz: FSA 
Vorbau: RMB AS-158 31.8mm 
Lenker: RMB AM Riser 31,8 mm 
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3 
Bremshebel: Avid juicy 3 
Schalthebel: Sram SX5 Triggers 
Schaltung Hi/Vo: Sram X9/Shimano LX 
Kurbel & Kettenblätter: Race Face Ride X-Type 
Innenlager: Race Face Ride X-Type 
Pedale: Shimano PDM520 
Naben Hi/Vo: Shimano 525/RMB 20mm 
Kassette: Sram 950 
Kette:Sram PC951 
Speichen: DT Champion 
Felgen: WTB Speed Disc All Mtn. 
Reifen Hi/Vo: WTB Prowler XT 2,3 
Sattelstütze: RMB 2 bolt 
Sattel: WTB Pure V Race[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
Anschließend würde ich auch ein paar Aluminiumteile eloxieren, sobald ich mich mit der Methode vertraut gemacht habe 

Da ich Neuling bin und noch nie ein MTB zusammengeschraubt oder ausgebaut habe, gibt es irgendwelche besonderen Tipps, die ich zu beachten habe? Würde die Sachen gern selber machen, um etwas neuen zu lernen 

Schon mal danke!*


----------

